# axles axles axles



## RedRon (Dec 18, 2012)

I know there have been many discussions on axles but i have not seen anything recent. My problem is i cant decide which axles i want to go with. I ride water and mud. I am going with a 4 inch lift on my 2013 renegade 1000. I have looked at all the major axles and i cant decide. One seems better than the other while the other has better customer service than one. I don't necessarily want to buy a lesser axle just because i want good customer service. I just wish someone would step up have a good product with good customer service and i wouldn't be typing this. I want to hear from people who ride all the time on aftermarket axles with lifts and hog on them and what they have experienced with the axle and the companies.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i run turners in my big honda....waiting time suxs cuz they build them to the order they dont have them on the shelf. Cobra axles are good axle by what i hear on them. Gorlillas good to. but by far i love my turner axles. brutelaw29.5 is running gorillas in his big honda with no problems.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

As much as the lead time can suck on Turner's, they're still my axle of choice.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

And I agree with u Jp. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------

